# FLR(M) - New UKVCAS online uploading enquiry



## Nannak (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi ,

Please help I am having trouble uploading documents online

I am a British Citizen, I married my wife (who is originally from India )in March 2016. She applied to join me as family from outside the UK and was granted a visa for 33 months in 1 June 2016. Her visa expires in 1 Mar 2019. Now she needs to apply for an extension. After paying the fees and the IHS surcharge, i got transferred to the UKVCAS online to book and upload/submit the documents.

I'm at the stage of uploading my Wife's (applicant) supporting documents to the new UKVCAS online system, however, I'm unsure which documents are to be uploaded into the right categories.

The list is the below which is available online but isn't very clear:

Proof of Identity / Travel History
Proof of Application
Other
Residence in the UK
Finances
Proof of Business
Life Events
Medical Information
Sponsors / Employment
Educational 

Does anybody have any sort of experience or a guidance on how to approach this?

My proposed list as follows 

Proof of Identity / Travel History - Applicant Residence permit, Sponsors Passport 
Proof of Application - Applicant passport and 2 signed consent forms (form 1 and form 2 ?) not sure whether form 2 is necessary in my case 
Other - Marriage certificate, Documents covering 2 years of cohabitation for both, Council tax and rental agreement for proof accommodation
Residence in the UK - Not sure what goes here
Finances - Sponsors 6 months salary slip, P60 & 6 months bank statements 
Proof of Business - N/A
Life Events - N/A
Medical Information - N/A
Sponsors / Employment - sponsors employment letter, employment contract 
Educational - UK degree certificate (Applicant)

I am not sure these are in right order. Your valuable feedback is much appreciated 

Thanks Folks


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Nannak said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Please help I am having trouble uploading documents online
> 
> ...


Hello Nannak,

I agree that the sections are not that clear. Would your passport be uploaded in the sponsor section?

I would suggest the following:

Life events - marriage certificate 

Proof of identity- applicant passport, applicant BRP

Proof of application- consent forms

Residence in the UK - property documents (mortgage, council tax etc), 6 items of correspondence 

Were you able to get appointments easily? 

I will be applying on Wednesday for my extension


----------



## Nannak (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi 

Thanks for the reply. I paid the fees on 01.02.19 and i got transferred to book an appointment on UKVCAS, I choose to go to Birmingham on 13.02.2019, So probably about 2 weeks i would say. But you can choose different centre also. Good luck to you.


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

Nannak said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I paid the fees on 01.02.19 and i got transferred to book an appointment on UKVCAS, I choose to go to Birmingham on 13.02.2019, So probably about 2 weeks i would say. But you can choose different centre also. Good luck to you.



These are what we used for upload categories on mine that was successful in middle of January


In proof of identity

BRP of the Applicant 
Current Passport of my spouse went here

Proof of Application
My passport went here
My application declarations went here

In OTHER
Council Tax Bill
Utility Bill
Remove File
Property report 
Mortgage agreement
Letter of Support from my IN laws
Photographs of couple
Evidence of holidays as a couple
Personal Statement Sponsor
Personal Statement of the Applicant
Application form and confirmations 

Residence in the UK
My Correspondence
My Spouses Correspondence
Our Joint Correspondence

Life Events
Marriage Certificate

Sponsors Employment
P60 Contract
Stamped Bank Statements
Stamped Payslips
Letter from Employer.


These were all uploaded by our attorney my case was very straight forward but hopefully this helps people.


----------



## Angelbub (May 3, 2013)

LMH71 said:


> In proof of identity
> 
> BRP of the Applicant
> Current Passport of my spouse went here
> ...


Hi LMH71,

Congratulations on getting your FLR(M)!

I want to understand the best way to categorise the uploaded documents, so i have a couple of questions.

In proof of identity, you supplied
-BRP of the Applicant. i believe you are the applicant?
-Current Passport of my spouse went here. Is this to prove the British status of the sponsor?)

And in Proof of Application you wrote:
My passport went here. Is this for the applicant?
My application declarations went here. Are these declarations by the applicant too?

Also, do i need to submit/upload mine and my husbands old passports as well?

Thank you for your help.

Have a nice day


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Angelbub said:


> LMH71 said:
> 
> 
> > In proof of identity
> ...


Hello Angelbub,

I uploaded my documents yesterday. 

You are told to upload your BRP and your sponsor’s full passport in the Identity section.

You upload your passport, consent forms and your partner declaration in the application section (it asks you to upload these documents here)

There are basic guidelines provided - as long as you upload the necessary documents, it is fine

LMH71’s list is fine

This was mine: 

Residence in the UK - 6 items of correspondence, property (land registry, letter giving me permission to stay, mortgage, council tax)

Life events- marriage cert, child birth certificate, parent birth certs (required for British child), child passport bio data page

Finance - bank statements

Employment- cat A (employment letter, 6 month payslips & letter certifying they are original, eP60, contract)

Education- Australian degrees & Naric letters

Others - parent utility bill (British child requirement), GP letter addressed to child, additional property (rental, land registry and letter stating ownership and cover letter)

You don’t need to upload old passports unless your current visa was in your expired passport 

If your husband is British, current passport is fine

You will be able to download part1, part 2 and part 3 of the consent forms as well as spouse declaration after finishing the online form. They are also available once you pay.

Part 1 is the applicant (your) consent form.

The uploads depend on your personal circumstances 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

All the best PurpleSkies! 

Three things, does it categorically say you only need to upload current passport unless your visa is in your previous one? (I have just scanned 6 previous passports for my husband! )

The other thing is that some applicants are saying the consent forms are not required for SET(M) and that only the declaration by spouse is required. Is there a link to the consent forms when you are completing the application form?

Did you upload your whole application form again as some applicants have done? It seems unnecessary to me as the HO would already have it.


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> All the best PurpleSkies!
> 
> Three things, does it categorically say you only need to upload current passport unless your visa is in your previous one? (I have just scanned 6 previous passports for my husband! )
> 
> ...


Hello Whatshoulwedo

I have 5 previous passports but have never submitted them as they don’t have the relevant visas - it hasn’t been an issue so far

I had ILR until I was 11 when my parents left the UK so didn’t want to confuse the case workers

It’s best to be safe - and no harm done by scanning previous passports 🙂

I am applying for my FLR M extension so our applications may be different 

I didn’t upload my application again for reasons you have given 

I did take a print out though!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh yes, I had forgotten you were applying for FLR(M) so I will have to wait and see! I will keep my beautifully scanned, cropped and compressed previous passports on file just in case! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

Angelbub said:


> Hi LMH71,
> 
> Congratulations on getting your FLR(M)!
> 
> ...



I was the applicant in question in proof of identity, my husbands passport was also in that identity spot.


Proof of Application

Yes my passport as the applicant went there.
Yes all the declarations you and your spouse sign go there. 


If you've changed passports mid your stay here for both you and your spouse I would scan all pages and provide them.


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> All the best PurpleSkies!
> 
> Three things, does it categorically say you only need to upload current passport unless your visa is in your previous one? (I have just scanned 6 previous passports for my husband! )
> 
> ...



to answer your question about the application forms of declarations. it clearly tells you that you must download and provide them to the home office. It gives them to you while filling out the application and also gives them to you once you have payed and says please download these sign and provide to the home office.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

LMH71 said:


> to answer your question about the application forms of declarations. it clearly tells you that you must download and provide them to the home office. It gives them to you while filling out the application and also gives them to you once you have payed and says please download these sign and provide to the home office.


Thank you!


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Thank you!


Your welcome, good luck with this


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Oh yes, I had forgotten you were applying for FLR(M) so I will have to wait and see! I will keep my beautifully scanned, cropped and compressed previous passports on file just in case! Thanks for the advice.


So sorry for the late response

Yes - you do need the consent forms. Here’s the link:

https://visas-immigration.service.gov.uk/documents/family_consent.pdf

I was reading on another forum that these forms are required for SET-M but have been left out of the online application system leaving Sopra Steria staff surprised 

Do let us know how your appointment goes!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

PurpleSkies said:


> So sorry for the late response
> 
> Yes - you do need the consent forms. Here’s the link:
> 
> ...


Thanks! Not for months yet but just gathering all the information I can so I feel on top of things!


----------



## Angelbub (May 3, 2013)

Hi Purpleskies, 

It took me a while to get back to the forum, i just want to say thank you so very much for your info. It has helped me have a better understanding about the uploading of documents.

Thank you!
Have a nice weekend


----------



## Angelbub (May 3, 2013)

LMH71 said:


> I was the applicant in question in proof of identity, my husbands passport was also in that identity spot.
> 
> 
> Proof of Application
> ...


Hi LMH7,

I am finally back to the forum, I just want to say thank you so very much for your help and for replying to my questions.

Thank you!
Have a nice weekend


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Angelbub said:


> Hi Purpleskies,
> 
> It took me a while to get back to the forum, i just want to say thank you so very much for your info. It has helped me have a better understanding about the uploading of documents.
> 
> ...


So glad I could help, Angelbub!

All the best with your application


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

Angelbub said:


> Hi LMH7,
> 
> I am finally back to the forum, I just want to say thank you so very much for your help and for replying to my questions.
> 
> ...


So glad that I could help and if you have anymore questions feel free to just ask us! We are all in this together. This forum was a big help with the new process


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

LMH71 said:


> Angelbub said:
> 
> 
> > Hi LMH7,
> ...


Hello!

I got my decision letter by mail in the morning and then my new BRP by courier in the afternoon yesterday 

The decision letter asked me to cut my old BRP in half, put it in a windowless envelope and return it to a Bristol address 

It didn’t say how long I had to send the BRP back but there would be a financial penalty for failing to do so

What’s the best way to return it? Did anyone put a note with the expired BRP?


----------

